# Leaf Blower dies on high setting



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Have a 2-3yr old Troy-Bilt blower, 31cc. Noticed it running rough and dies at high speed. Cleaned air filter, cleaned and re-gaped spark plug, emptied fuel tank and replaced with brand new fuel and correct 40:1 oil ratio.

But it still dies at the high speed setting. If I hold the choke closed it will keep running. What is going on here?

I hate leaf blowers, they die on me way to soon. Dont think I abuse them.
Somehow I manage fine with mowers and weed eaters.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Check the fuel lines after 2 years they probably need replacing, also with it running spray carb cleaner along all mating surfaces behind the carb and along the crankcase, if the engine tempo changes you have a air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If geo's suggestion with the carb cleaner doesn't show anything then just a guess there is probably a bit of gunked up fuel mix in the carb partly blocking it. From the factory they are set really lean so any restriction can cause a lean mixture. In most cases adjusting the carb will solve the problem.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Minreg said:


> Have a 2-3yr old Troy-Bilt blower,
> 
> I hate leaf blowers, they die on me way to soon.


2 to 3 years is good. Buy cheap, get cheap. Buy quality, get quality.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

sounds like gunk in the fuel system somewhere even a small piece of sand can cause a issue with the fuel system

since this is a 2 cycle engine does it bogg down on high idle ? 

if yes check the muffler for clogging debris


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the replies guys. 
I will check these things out.

Been trying to tune up and clean all my stuff to get ready for the season.
My neighbors are probably tired of hearing all the mowers, blowers, whackers and saws so I will give it a rest for a couple days.

The blower vac still sells for 150 so Im not sure if that makes me cheap.
I will however be buying my next one from a dealer rather than big box store. Maybe that will make a difference.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Minreg said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> I will check these things out.
> 
> Been trying to tune up and clean all my stuff to get ready for the season.
> ...


service wise it would make a huge difference


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A servicing dealer is usually the best place to locate the higher quality products, such as Shindaiwa, Maruyama, Echo, Stihl to name a few. My brother is still using an Echo blower I gave him about 25 years ago, and I have one thats about 10 years old, still working good. :thumbsup:


----------

